# Did Ebay ban empty shotgun shell sales?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

It's been several years since I have looked at empty shotgun hulls on Ebay and tonight I couldn't find any--did they ban the sale of empties? There used to be a lot on the site.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I believe they banned ANYTHING to do with firearms... even parts.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

No not everything to do with firearms. They have barrels and triggers etc but nothing to to with ammunition no bullets for a quite a while probly about 5-6 years if I remember right it sure sucks I bought a majority of my bullets on ebay till they did that. Give gunbroker a try.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Try your local Sporting Clays course or trap range. They often sell once fired hulls. I'm paying 2 cents for once fired nitros right now. And no - I'm not saying where.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

No barrels anymore either. Stocks and parts unrelated to the bullet. E-bay sucks! Wish there was a 2nd amendment friendly site with comparable exposure, although Gunbroker does seem to be growing. :thumb:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Csquared not sure where you getting your info but might not hurt to check it out before posting. I just went to ebay and did a search and there were 17 timney triggers 3796 rifle stocks listed and 596 items listed when I searched remington barrel.

although you are correct they are not very firearm friendly I used to buy most of my bullets from there until they quit that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sniper, I'll keep abreast of facts if you promise to brush up pn your reading comprehension. You should note a pertinent period in my post that clearly shows my mention of what was not allowed was complete. But hey, what do you do for fun when you're not counting e-bay listings? :wink:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sniper, I owe you an apology. The last part of your post got me wondering so I checked as soon as I got home, and here is what e-bay says....

Restricted
Accessories and parts for guns such as butt plates, cases, cleaning supplies, dies, grips, holsters, molds, racks, pistol grips, scopes, slings, stocks, storage cases, or trigger guards. The listing must include a description of the type of firearm the accessory or part is for and what it's used for. If it doesn't, the listing may be removed.

Muzzle loader or black powder gun parts or accessories, as long as each item is offered in one listing at a time. (However, having separate listings for items that can be used to build a gun is prohibited.)

The following gun parts and accessories are allowed on the eBay US site only. The seller must be in the US and offer domestic shipping only:

En bloc clips

Barrels

Bolts

Choke tubes

Cylinders

Firing pins

Hammers

Magazines with a capacity to accept 10 rounds or less (high-capacity magazines that can accept more than 10 rounds are not allowed)

Slides

Trigger assemblies

You are correct, and I should have verified e-bay's rules had not been changed. My response was 100% accurate as of about 3 or so years ago as I had bought out a guy's Contender collection intending to sell the barrels I did not want to keep, only to find when trying to list that they had been prohibited. Obviously they have recanted on that a bit.

So please accept my apologies for the bad info. And to Qwak, I hope I didn't confuse the issue too much.

But e-Bay STILL SUCKS!


----------

